# Vented Drip Edge problem



## vadifey (Aug 23, 2011)

About three years ago I had a new roof installed with ridge vent and vented drip edge. I decided on vented drip edge over soffit vents because of ease of installation. Unfortunately I made a mistake of not thinking it through or consulting with pros. I live in upstate NY and during the winter the vented drip edge is completely blocked by ice building up in the gutters and my roof gets NO ventilation. I should have chosen soffit ventilation. 
But at this point I wonder if I could fix existing condition by installing heater cables on the roof edge and gutters. My thinking is that if I could keep vented drip edge open for intake air the system should work. Am I wrong?

Thanks a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Put in the soffit vents now. They cost nothing to operate.


----------



## BCIDallas (Sep 8, 2011)

*vents . . .*

Do vents, it is the correct way to fix it. Besides, why spend $ year after year on heat to counter a design issue.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

Where is the ice coming from? If it is from the weather then yes, soffits are probably the best way to go. Do you have adequate insulation in your attic space? Other than vented drip edge do you have any other ventilation?


----------



## pnac66 (Aug 26, 2012)

*[email protected]*



shazapple said:


> Where is the ice coming from? If it is from the weather then yes, soffits are probably the best way to go. Do you have adequate insulation in your attic space? Other than vented drip edge do you have any other ventilation?


 
Is ventilated drip edge application ok to use in temperature ranges below 15 degrees?


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Go with soffit vents. I'd never heard of vented drip edge. After googling I thot, " what a stupid idea." No ice build up down here, but a frog drowner of a storm can over flow the gutters, with splashes into the vent, definatly sucking humidity into attic. And humidity is one of the things, some say the main thing, your trying to vent out.


----------

